# Dauerhafte Hintergrund bei PowerPoint



## Loveboat (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich PowerPoint 2003. 

Ich möchte gerne in einer PowerPoint-Präsentation eine Hintergrundmusik ablegen. Dies funktioneirt auch, aber immer nur pro Folie. Wechsel ich auf die nächste Folie beginnt die Musik von vorne.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass die Musik durchgespielt wird?

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## michaelwengert (29. Januar 2009)

Also unter Office 2007 gibt es bei dem Soundobjekt dann eine Option "folienübergreifendes abspielen".
Denke mal unter 2003 müßte es sowas auch geben. Am besten mal das Soundobjekt anklicken und in seinen Eigenschaften suchen.

edit: schau mal hier http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/powerpoint/HA011729321031.aspx#Across


----------



## Dorschty (29. Januar 2009)

Hey,

also unter Office 2003, fügst du dein Soundobjekt einfach ein, machst einen Rechtsklick auf das soundsymbol und gehst auf "Benutzerdefinierte Animation".
Im Menü, was sich dann rechts öffnet, siehst du bereits die Aktion deines Soundobjektes. Da mal das Pull-Down Menü öffnen und auf "Anzeigedauer..." klicken. Da kannst du unter dem Reiter "Effekt" einstellen nach welcher Folie, du dein Musikstück beenden möchtest. 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Loveboat (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

danke an alle für die Info's.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

